# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 1.3.3 Is Released Update 21/03/2018

## mohamed73

*
EFT Dongle New Update 21/03/2018* Software V1.3.3 *What is New ?* *EFT Dongle Version 1.3.3 Is Released:* *[ANDROID]* Updated Bypass FRP Through ADB For 2018 Security Patch *[SAMSUNG]* Added Make Recovery To Disable RMM STATE Lock Without Tampering dm-verity/system Protection *[SAMSUNG]* Updated Make Root Kernel For 2018 Security Patch *[SAMSUNG]* Added Direct Unlock For Sprint Devices *[SAMSUNG]* Updated Read SPC Code For Sprint Devices *[MTK]* Added Format All Before Flashing *[MTK]* Added support (FRP-factory reset ) for these devices:
ZTE-BA611C (Voyage 4S LTE DS)
ZTE-BA611T (Voyage 4S LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A110 (Blade A110 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A210 (Blade A210 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A315 (Blade A315 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A410 (Blade A410 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A430 (Blade A430 LTE)
ZTE-Blade A450 (Blade A450 LTE)
ZTE-Blade A452 (Blade A452 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A465 (Blade A465 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A475 (Blade L4 Pro LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A476 (Blade A476 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A510 (Blade A510 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A511 (Blade A511 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A515 (Blade A515 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A520 (Blade A520 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A601 (Blade A601 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A610 (Blade A610 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A610C (Blade A610 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A610 Plus (Blade A610 Plus LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A612 (Blade A612 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade A910 (Blade A910 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade Buzz (Blade Buzz 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade G Lux (Blade G Lux 3G)
ZTE-Blade L2 (Blade L2 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade L2 Plus (Blade L2 Plus 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade L3 (Blade L3 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade L3 Lite (Blade L3 Lite 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade L3 Plus (Blade L3 Plus 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade L370 (Blade L370 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade L4 Pro (Blade L4 Pro LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade L5 (Blade L5 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade L5 Plus (Blade L5 Plus 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade L6 (Blade L6 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade Q Lux 3G (Blade Q Lux 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade Q Lux 4G DS (Blade Q Lux LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade Q Lux 4G SS (Blade Q Lux LTE)
ZTE-Blade V6 (Blade V6 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade V7 (Blade V7 LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade V7 Lite (Blade V7 Lite LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade V7 Max (Blade V7 Max LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade V7 Plus (Blade V7 Plus LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade V8 Lite (Blade V8 Lite LTE DS)
ZTE-Blade Vec (Blade Vec 3G DS)
ZTE-Blade VecPro (Blade Vec Pro 3G DS)
ZTE-NX535J (Nubia Z11 Max CE LTE DS)
ZTE-NX541J (Nubia N1 LTE DS)
ZTE-NX573J (Nubia M2 Lite LTE DS)
ZTE-NX575J (Nubia N2 LTE DS)
ZTE-NX597J (Nubia N1 Lite LTE DS)
ZTE-P172A10 (V809, Blade C2 3G)
ZTE-P172B20 (Blade C2 Plus 3G DS)
ZTE-P172R10 (T815 Telstra Tempo 3G)
ZTE-S158 (S158 LTE DS)
ZTE-T520 (T520 3G DS)
ZTE-T620 (Blade X3 LTE DS)
ZTE-T630 (Blade X5 LTE DS)
ZTE-T660 (Blade X7 LTE DS)
ZTE-T815 (Telstra Tempo 3G)
ZTE-V0730 (Blade A610 Plus LTE DS)
ZTE-V580 (Blade V Plus LTE DS)
ZTE-V765M (V765M 3G)
ZTE-V815W (Blade Buzz 3G DS)
ZTE-V816W (Blade Buzz 3G DS)
ZTE-V829 (Blade G Plus 3G DS)
ZTE-V830W (Blade G Lux 3G DS)
ZTE-V993W (Blade V5 3G DS)
HISENSE TEST
HISENSE-F30 (PureShot Lite LTE DS)
HISENSE-L675 (L675 LTE DS)
HISENSE-U602 (U602 3G DS)
HISENSE-U608 (Starshine 4 3G DS)
HISENSE-U939 (Glory U939 3G DS)
Nokia NE1 (Nokia 3 LTE)
Nokia NE1-DS (Nokia 3 LTE DS) 
Nokia TA-1020 (Nokia 3 LTE) 
Nokia TA-1028 (Nokia 3 LTE LA)
Nokia TA-1032 (Nokia 3 LTE DS))
Nokia TA-1038 (Nokia 3 LTE LA DS))
LYF-LS-4004 (Flame 2 LTE DS)
LYF-LS-5013 (Wind 5 LTE DS)
LYF-LS-5017 (Water 11 LTE DS)
LYF-LS-5020 (Water 10 LTE DS)
LYF-LS-5506 (Water 9 LTE DS)
LYF-LS-5507 (Water 7 LTE DS)
LYF-LS-5512 (LS-5512 LTE DS)
LYF-LS-6001 (Wind 2 LTE DS)
LEAGOO-Elite Y (Elite Y LTE DS)
LEAGOO-KIICAA Power (KIICAA Power 3G DS)
LEAGOO-M5 (M5 3G DS)
LEAGOO-M5 Edge (M5 Edge LTE DS)
LEAGOO-M5 Plus (M5 Plus LTE DS)
LEAGOO-M7 (M7 3G DS)
LEAGOO-M8 (M8 3G DS)
LEAGOO-M8 Pro (M8 Pro LTE DS)
LEAGOO-P1 (P1 3G DS)
LEAGOO-T1 (T1 LTE DS)
LEAGOO-T1 Plus (T1 Plus LTE DS)
LEAGOO-T5 (T5 LTE DS)
LEAGOO-Venture1 (Venture 1 LTE DS)
LEAGOO-KIICAA Mix (KIICAA Mix LTE DS)
LEAGOO-T10 (T10 LTE DS)
LEAGOO-S8 (S8 LTE DS)
Symphony V120
Symphony P8 pro
Symphony P9 pro
Symphony i10+
Symphony G20    Note: User Can Select Any DA File Manually For All MTK Features     *Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

